# Croatia in the winter??



## Deleted member 54605 (Jan 19, 2021)

After a wonderful 5 months in Spain and Portugal in 2019/20 we are really missing getting away to the sun and wondered about going to Croatia to get around the 90 day problem. I used to go to Croatia (well it was called Yugoslavia then!!) long ago and loved it. We have never been in a motorhome.  I thought we might leave UK in October 2021 and take up to 6 weeks to get to Croatia and then have a couple of months island hopping down to Dubrovnik and back and still have 6 weeks to get back to Calais. However I have heard that wild camping is illegal in Croatia and also that most campsites are closed in the winter. I would love to hear from anyone who has spent time in Croatia and knows how it works in the winter. Of course this all depends on travel opening up this Autumn once we have all had our jabs!!


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 19, 2021)

In Spring 2019 I went to Croatia.  Got there at end of March.  Very little open. Most sites opened mid April.  Weather not brilliant.  Wildcamping is illegal.


----------



## QFour (Jan 25, 2021)

Meet a couple the other year who had been and you have to be on a campsite. They do not allow wild camping at all. You could goto Turkey as that is outside the Schengen area. Don't know what the weather is like in January or camping / wild camping. Long way to go for a bit of winter sun.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 25, 2021)

@TreadtheGlobe have been in Turkey since the pandemic started. From the videos Chris puts up, the weather looks pretty good. Certainly on a par with Spain. 
Reckon you’d need to leave, Novemberish to avoid the need of snow tyres. Unless you know better.


----------

